# HELP!! my little goat is sick!!(he has passed away)



## fmizula (Nov 25, 2011)

my normaly very active buck was laying down when i went into see them today in the early afternoon. he was shaking a bit and thought maby the temp changed has bothered him. i have him some warm water with molassis and some nice hay and he seemed to perk up a bit. now, i went out to feed dinner and he was laying down and he was nearly getting stepped on by the other goats before he got up. then he just stood there. he had a couple of nibbles of hey and just stood there. i fixed up a bucket of more warm water, electrpooytes and probiotics. he did not drink any. we feed him about 90cc of the solution with a dropper. some resistance to giving the liquid. and then continued to stand there. feel a good temp to the hands no bugs seen on him and my husband says the poops he saw earlyer were normal. i put the food in there (caprine challenger) and he usually has to be held back from fighting everyone else and hogging all the food to himself and he had a few nibbles and continued to stand there. i watched for a while and he was coughing for a minunte and just looks generaly run down.  thinking of starting a general antibiotic if condition dont improve. becides a case of mastitis last year i have never had a sick goat and am a little lost at the procedures. any advice? any thoughts of the issues??

thanks for any thoughts you have.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 25, 2011)

First, I would be getting his temp with a thermometer. If it is low, then you have some rumen problems. If it is high, you may have pneumonia or something going on.


----------



## fmizula (Nov 25, 2011)

what is the proper temp for a buck??


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope he will be alright !!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 25, 2011)

mmm.  Hopefully someone will more experience will come along soon.  You may want to go back and edit your first post so that the title appears more urgent, maybe put "HELP!" in the front.

I'm still learning, so I am heistant to give much advice.  I know that you need to check his temp, a real temp check not just with your hands.  Weather conditions can make just checking it with your hands not very reliable.

How old is this goat?  What breed is he?   

This is what I would do:

Others may tell you differently, but I wouldnt offer him any more grain until he is acting stronger.  Hay and water are a must.  I'd also isolate him if possible.  I'd give some B-12, I dose a 1 ml per 20 pounds, but thats how my bottle says, You should check your bottle for dosing information.
I'd drench some probios.

Then I would run in a panic to the house and tearfully type out  HELP HELP.. and pace until someone answered.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 25, 2011)

I would expect him to be around 102 to 103.

make sure to lube the thermometer.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

Remember ! It would be fine to put : Help me , my goat is not feeling good  ! But , there is a rule not to put just HELP !! Just a reminder ...


----------



## fmizula (Nov 25, 2011)

he is pigmy-lamacha cross approximently 1.5 years old. yestarday and this morning in seemingly good health


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 25, 2011)

I would want to see a temp between 101 and 103.


----------



## fmizula (Nov 25, 2011)

tempature is 105.4. i have a general antibiotic that is oral ( tetracycline) and i dohave injectable b complex. will this wokr??


----------



## fmizula (Nov 25, 2011)

this temp is very high. im going out to give the bcomplex should i mix him up soem antibiotics??


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 25, 2011)

I would give him some antibiotics. Do you any LA 200 or even better nufler?


----------



## fmizula (Nov 25, 2011)

i can get something else tomorrow but all i keep on hand is the durymicine which is the tetracline or something like that. i gave him some of that and some b complex. does anyone have a suggestion of a different antibiotic that i should get tomorrow???


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope he feels better soon.  to you and your buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 25, 2011)

I would be getting either Nuflor or Draxxin. I bet that poor little guy has pnuemonia. If you can get some Banamine, I would get that too. That is a pain reliever/fever reducer.


----------



## elevan (Nov 25, 2011)

fmizula said:
			
		

> i can get something else tomorrow but all i keep on hand is the durymicine which is the tetracline or something like that. i gave him some of that and some b complex. does anyone have a suggestion of a different antibiotic that i should get tomorrow???


For tonight:
Oxytetracycline 1 ml / 25# SQ (rub briskly after injecting)
Ibuprofen(liquid)  2x childrens dose by weight orally (Do NOT use more than 48 hours)


Then get to a vet tomorrow and get some:
Nuflor or Draxxin (antibiotic)
Banamine (anti-inflammatory and pain reliever)



Lots of fluids.  I'd put him on pedialyte or gatorade until the fever comes down.  Drench it if you have to.
Add Probiotics or yogurt too to help replenish good rumen flora that will die off when on antibiotics.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 25, 2011)

I think the oxytet she has is oral.  It *might* be better than nothing, but I'm not sure what the dosage would be, mixing the powder with water.  

For future emergencies, you might want to get / keep the injectable oxytet on hand.  I prefer Nuflor (rx from the vet only)  for anything not wound-related, but if oxytet (duramycin, LA200, etc.) is all you can get, then there you have it.  I keep Nuflor on hand for URI, and PenG for 'lady part' troubles and wounds.

On the off chance this is urinary tract-related, have you seen him urinating at all?  
Our buck who had urinary calculi ran a fever when he had his 'attack'...
If he's peeing fine, you can take that out of the equation, but if it IS calculi, the last thing you want to do is drench him w/ more fluids he can't pee out.

Hoping you can get some meds into him EARLY tomorrow and he gets better for you.


----------



## elevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> On the off chance this is urinary tract-related, have you seen him urinating at all?
> Our buck who had urinary calculi ran a fever when he had his 'attack'...
> If he's peeing fine, you can take that out of the equation, but if it IS calculi, the last thing you want to do is drench him w/ more fluids he can't pee out.
> 
> Hoping you can get some meds into him EARLY tomorrow and he gets better for you.


Very good point Roll.  If you haven't seen him pee, I would look at the penal shaft and see if it's swollen as it will often swell with UC.  Observe him to see if he's peeing...a true stream is what you want to see.


----------



## fmizula (Nov 26, 2011)

havent seen him pee yet. had a runny poop this morning.. my antibiotic is oral. i will check his areas after breakfast. his temp has gone down this mornig to 103.1. he ate somewhat and drank on his own the water i have electrolytes in and probiotic powder.


----------



## fmizula (Nov 26, 2011)

just checked the shaft (where it contracts in) dosent seem to be swollen however i have never really looked at it before. he is just standing there shaking now. im going out to find some sort of injectable antibiotic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 26, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I keep Nuflor on hand for URI, and PenG for 'lady part' troubles and wounds.


So PenG works better on uterine infection, etc in goats too? That is great to know. My alpaca vet always suggests PenG for female infection problems because she said it works best for that.


----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2011)

fmizula said:
			
		

> havent seen him pee yet. had a runny poop this morning.. my antibiotic is oral. i will check his areas after breakfast. his temp has gone down this mornig to 103.1. he ate somewhat and drank on his own the water i have electrolytes in and probiotic powder.


Oral antibiotics can cause diarrhea, so I wouldn't be overly concerned about today's runny poop.  But if it continues past 24 hours then you may want to deal with it by giving a gelling agent.



> just checked the shaft (where it contracts in) dosent seem to be swollen however i have never really looked at it before. he is just standing there shaking now. im going out to find some sort of injectable antibiotic.


Do you have another male goat that you can compare to?  Even if you've never checked before swelling would be noticeable.  So if he doesn't appear swollen at least that's one good thing...doesn't mean that it's not UC though.

Was he standing shaking when before you checked him or after?  I'm wondering if the shaking is because he's upset you checked him over or if it's a symptom.  If it's a symptom then it could signal pain, which would lead me to further considering UC.  Antibiotics aren't going to clear that.  You should try to find some ammonium chloride (AC) at the feedstore.  If you can't find AC then go to the grocery store in the canning section and get some Fruit Fresh.


----------



## fmizula (Nov 26, 2011)

well, i got home with antibiotics and found him dead.  im thinking it must have been the uc. he was shaking, i had thought he was cold, i guess pain now. i had givin him the tylonal to help with pain and fever reduction. wish i had known about thefruit fresh before i left as i have some here already i could have givin him. ill keep it in the memory bank. thanks for all your help. im going to miss the little guy.


----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2011)

I am so sorry that you lost him.  


If it was UC you might not have been able to save him.  It's an ugly issue to deal with.  So please don't beat yourself up any.  You did good by him and he was obviously loved.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am sorry.    Goats are a learning experience.


----------



## fmizula (Nov 26, 2011)

RIP


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Nov 26, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Stacykins (Nov 26, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear the sad news  Poor lil guy


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 27, 2011)

Truly sorry for your loss.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 27, 2011)

My .. that is so hard to go through ..  I am sorry for your loss...


----------

